# Just seen on Amazon



## chocochibi (Jan 2, 2009)

Gift Cards... for Kindle:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/gc/order-print/ref=pe_15240_11161560_fe_txt_4/?design=kindle-08-yellowbow


----------



## MeganW (Dec 28, 2008)

chocochibi said:


> Gift Cards... for Kindle:
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/gc/order-print/ref=pe_15240_11161560_fe_txt_4/?design=kindle-08-yellowbow


This is awesome! I just bought myself a $5 Kindle gift card to see how it worked, and it's just for Kindle books (no subscription purchases, which makes sense). I'm assuming it'll take the remaining balance out of your account's credit card if you go over on a purchase, but it's nice to know that we can buy/receive gift cards that are specifically for Kindle books and not just Amazon purchases.


----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

Awesome. I was getting ready to get a gift card for myself when I saw this. Perfect timing!


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

chocochibi said:


> Gift Cards... for Kindle:
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/gc/order-print/ref=pe_15240_11161560_fe_txt_4/?design=kindle-08-yellowbow


I have never used a gift card so I am a little confused. I went to that URL and I see an Amazon gift card, but nothing about a Kindle gift card. What am I missing?

Steve


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2009)

The one I looked at had "Kindle" on it.  I got one for $50.00.  Once you buy one they send a code and a URL to redeem it.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

stevene9 said:


> I have never used a gift card so I am a little confused. I went to that URL and I see an Amazon gift card, but nothing about a Kindle gift card. What am I missing?
> 
> Steve


Did the same thing, then took a second look. The Amazon card that comes up with the URL says kindle on it.


----------



## sharyn (Oct 30, 2008)

What's the difference between a regular gift card and a Kindle gift card.  Does it matter to have a card specifically for Kindle purchases?

Sharyn


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> The one I looked at had "Kindle" on it. I got one for $50.00. Once you buy one they send a code and a URL to redeem it.


They have a choice of a number of designs for the cards, including one that says Kindle. But I don't see anything that says that it can be used only for Kindle purchases.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

This is probably a stupid question, but why would someone want to buy a giftcard for themselves.

Unless it helps you budget you Amazon purchases?  Is that the only reason?


----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

That's precisely why I'm getting one. I'll use it instead of my credit card and hopefully will keep me from going overboard on book buying.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

kim said:


> This is probably a stupid question, but why would someone want to buy a giftcard for themselves.
> 
> Unless it helps you budget you Amazon purchases? Is that the only reason?


My reason was because of the books that cost 1.39, .80, 2.99, etc. Easier to have those deductions from a gift card than several of those on a credit card.
debbie


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

stevene9 said:


> They have a choice of a number of designs for the cards, including one that says Kindle. But I don't see anything that says that it can be used only for Kindle purchases.


I'm with you. There are a number of different designs including holidays. I think this is used like any other Amazon Gift Card. It's for any Amazon purchases. Maybe I'll wait until I make a non-kindle purchase. I'll get the card and see if that purchase is deducted from it.



kim said:


> This is probably a stupid question, but why would someone want to buy a giftcard for themselves.
> 
> Unless it helps you budget you Amazon purchases? Is that the only reason?


That's why I use the GC, too. Only it doesn't work if you make other purchases and forget to change the method of payment. Then you run out of GC money pretty fast.


----------



## Cillasi (Nov 11, 2008)

I saw that too, but from I was able to make out is that you can't pay for subscriptions with it, BUT any other purchases will be charged against it, just as a normal gift card. What they say is VERY misleading, IMHO. My guess is that NO gift card can be used for blogs and periodicals. Anyway, I suggest care if you buy more than Kindle books from Amazon on a regular basis.

"Browse for your favorite Kindle books. When you find what you want, click the "Buy" button, and your credit will automatically be applied to your purchase.

Once you've entered the claim code, we'll keep the balance in your account for use on future purchases, so you don't need to enter the claim code again when you place your next order, *even for non-Kindle items*. Please be aware that gift cards can only be used for Kindle book purchases, not blogs and periodicals."


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2009)

This GC didn't work the way my first one did.  The first time I got an Amazon GC and they just sent me a code number.  I just cut and pasted it in place and BAM $50,00 credit.

This time for the Kindle GC they sent me a pdf file to print out the card and it was upside down.  I didn't see a number anywhere.  Then I noticed in the URL, the last part said code=xxxxx.  I cut and pasted that and it worked!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I think I'll stick with the Coinstar e-certs.  It prints out the gift code on a slip and then I come home and enter it.  I just have to make sure that non-kindle purchases go to my Amazon Visa.  That way I can still earn points.


----------



## kjn33 (Dec 8, 2008)

Gertiekindle,
I see the Amazon Visa every time I buy something, and always wondered if it was worth it. What are the perks? Do you use it only on amazon to keep track of your kindle purchases? (hope that isn't too personal)
Thanks,
Kristie


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

kjn33 said:


> Gertiekindle,
> I see the Amazon Visa every time I buy something, and always wondered if it was worth it. What are the perks? Do you use it only on amazon to keep track of your kindle purchases? (hope that isn't too personal)
> Thanks,
> Kristie


I'm not Gertie, but I have an Amazon visa and use it for everything (and pay the bill in full every month). You get points for the money you spend. I think it is 3 points for every dollar at Amazon and 1 point for every dollar everywhere else. When you get 2500 points they sent you a $25 gift certificate. They also have specials...right now it you put a recurring bill on your card (like your cable bill) you'll get 10 points for every dollar.

Since I use the card for everything, the points add up fast and the GCs appear in the mail like clockwork.

I haven't paid "real" money for a Kindle book in months.

L


----------



## Newbie Girl (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I'm not Gertie, but I have an Amazon visa and use it for everything (and pay the bill in full every month). You get points for the money you spend. I think it is 3 points for every dollar at Amazon and 1 point for every dollar everywhere else. When you get 2500 points they sent you a $25 gift certificate. They also have specials...right now it you put a recurring bill on your card (like your cable bill) you'll get 10 points for every dollar.
> 
> Since I use the card for everything, the points add up fast and the GCs appear in the mail like clockwork.
> 
> ...


I started doing the same thing a few months ago and I love it. Had tried before but couldn't be disciplined with my spending and got into some trouble. Since then, have "grown up" a bit and now it is working great. I too have gotten a rewards certificate every month- am considering using the next one for an MEdge cover. It is so easy to use my credit card everywhere (a bit weird at first) but then I don't have to keep track of debit purchases and worry about not having enough cash until pay day, etc. etc. Then when it is time to pay the bill, the cash is waiting in my checkbook. Got quite a chuckle recently when I paid a speeding ticket online and earned points too....showed them!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Trekker said:


> How is it easier?


Speaking for myself only: I reconcile every CC statement I get. It's kind of a pain when there are a lot of transactions and a whole bunch of them are for 3.99 or 5.99 or 4.72 or .80 or .99 or .01. I just did this exercise this weekend; I'd purchased more kindle stuff than usual and it was tedius. I'm definitely going to purchase a GC so I won't have that to go through. With a GC, all I have to do is keep track that the appropriate amounts are correctly debited as it's used so I know how much is left.

Ann


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I'm not Gertie, but I have an Amazon visa and use it for everything (and pay the bill in full every month). You get points for the money you spend. I think it is 3 points for every dollar at Amazon and 1 point for every dollar everywhere else. When you get 2500 points they sent you a $25 gift certificate. They also have specials...right now it you put a recurring bill on your card (like your cable bill) you'll get 10 points for every dollar.
> 
> Since I use the card for everything, the points add up fast and the GCs appear in the mail like clockwork.
> 
> I haven't paid "real" money for a Kindle book in months.


Leslie I received my first Amazon Visa statement yesterday. I have almost 2000 points, my questions is do you have to send something in to get your $25 dollar GC or do they automatically send it? One more, you get a $30 credit when you apply and receive your Visa, is this applied to your balance or do you get a GC?

Thanks!

Thanks


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

The gift certificates arrive in the mail, in a plain envelope that makes it look like junk mail. You have to manually type the lengthy certificate code into your Amazon account.

I remember when I got my card years ago, they took the $30 off the first item I ordered.... Perhaps they do it differently now.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> The gift certificates arrive in the mail, in a plain envelope that makes it look like junk mail. You have to manually type the lengthy certificate code into your Amazon account.
> 
> I remember when I got my card years ago, they took the $30 off the first item I ordered.... Perhaps they do it differently now.


Thanks Verena!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> The gift certificates arrive in the mail, in a plain envelope that makes it look like junk mail. You have to manually type the lengthy certificate code into your Amazon account.


I was going to say the same thing. It is a plain, non-descript envelope with the return address "Reward Headquarters." Now that I know what they look like, I watch for them, but you need to keep an eye out because they could easily get tossed with the junk.



> I remember when I got my card years ago, they took the $30 off the first item I ordered.... Perhaps they do it differently now.


No, it's still the same. I just got a business card a few months ago and the $30 was applied as a credit on my first bill.

L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I was going to say the same thing. It is a plain, non-descript envelope with the return address "Reward Headquarters." Now that I know what they look like, I watch for them, but you need to keep an eye out because they could easily get tossed with the junk.
> 
> No, it's still the same. I just got a business card a few months ago and the $30 was applied as a credit on my first bill.
> 
> L


I better *alert* my hubby about the "Reward Headqurters" envelope, he would trash it for sure.


----------



## love2read (Nov 23, 2008)

I think you have to set your Amazon Visa account to automatically send the certificates in the mail. You can also go on your account and select cash back or other gift cards instead.

You also get 3 points for every dollar on all Amazon purchases, 2 points for every dollar for all gas stations, drug stores and restaurants, and 1 point for every dollar for everything else.

For the first 90 days, all of those points are doubled.

Once you have your card, you can set up an online password to see your transactions and be able to choose what kind of rewards you want if you don't want all of them in Amazon Gift Cards.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I don't remember setting it up but maybe it has changed in the years since I got my card.

Thansk for the info on the points, Love! And as I mentioned earlier, I just got a notice that said from January 15 to March 30 they'll give you 10 points for every recurring payment you switch to the card. I just put my cable TV bill on it.

Linda, I actually found one of the envelopes. The address, so you'll know, is:

Reward Headquarters
PO Box 4900
Fenton, MO 63099

It comes with a packing slip and the GC, which you need to enter, by hand, into your Amazon account, as Verena said earlier.

L


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

love2read said:


> You also get 3 points for every dollar on all Amazon purchases, 2 points for every dollar for all gas stations, drug stores and restaurants, and 1 point for every dollar for everything else.


I have my account window open, this is what it says:



> Rewards Program Details
> 
> * Earn 3 points for every $1 spent on eligible purchases made at Amazon.com
> * Earn 1 point for every $1 spent on all other card purchases
> ...


I wonder if I'm getting gypped.....


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks ya'll!


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Bugger, I had an amazon visa but closed it because I rarely needed to purchase from them. It was pre kindle days and now look at all the books I could get!!     wonder if they will reopen the account for me


theresam


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Seems like they have different offers for different people. I got the amazon visa when I got the Kindle and I got a 30$ credit on my statement. But I did not get any notices about getting 10 points for recurring payments. I looked in my email, on my Chase account page, everywhere, nothing. I see the same page that pigeon sees online, but I remember the flyer that came with the card did lay out the points a bit better. 

The rewards though are almost 4 times as much as the capital one I been using. I got a 10$ amazon GC for 4700 points there. So now I only use the Amazon Visa. Only problem is the interest rate is a lot higher so I need to make sure I always pay the balance.


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I'm not Gertie, but I have an Amazon visa and use it for everything (and pay the bill in full every month). You get points for the money you spend. I think it is 3 points for every dollar at Amazon and 1 point for every dollar everywhere else. When you get 2500 points they sent you a $25 gift certificate. They also have specials...right now it you put a recurring bill on your card (like your cable bill) you'll get 10 points for every dollar.
> 
> Since I use the card for everything, the points add up fast and the GCs appear in the mail like clockwork.
> 
> ...


The thing *I* want to know is can I pay the Amazon Visa bill on line? Right now, the only check I have to write each month is the rent, and if I could pay that on line, I would!
Patricia


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

patrisha said:


> The thing *I* want to know is can I pay the Amazon Visa bill on line? Right now, the only check I have to write each month is the rent, and if I could pay that on line, I would!


Yes you can pay it online.... I have mine set to auto-pay, being as I'm extra forgetful.


----------



## love2read (Nov 23, 2008)

I got my Amazon Visa in November just before I ordered my Kindle. At the time they were offering $50.00 back after your first purchase.

If you apply for it directly through Chase Bank there seems to be a few more perks.

http://www.chasecreditcards.com/amazon-visa.asp

Amazon.com Rewards Visa® Card Features:
Earn 1,500 Bonus Points after your first purchase 
No Annual Fee 
Earn 3 reward points for every eligible $1 spent on Amazon.com purchases 
Earn 2 reward points for every eligible $1 spent at gas stations, restaurants and drugstores 
Earn 1 reward point for every eligible $1 spent on all other purchases

When I got it they were offering double points for the first 90 days plus all of the above and the $50.00 credit.

I was able to put a good deal of my Christmas purchases on it as well as everyday things. My husband and I have always paid off credit cards in full every month and so when I saw the perks of the Amazon Visa, I realized they were more than what my previous credit card and realized I could get the cash back much faster without the fees of not paying in full.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I don't think there is a difference in perks though. I got mine through Amazon, but of course its still technically through Chase, and on the flyer I received with my card in the mail it lists the exact perks. Minus the 1500 points for the first purchase, you get the 30$ instead going through amazon. I actually compared before I ordered my Kindle just to make sure if there was a difference. I am still in my 90 day double point period. I should have my first 2500 points on the next statement. 

I am pretty sure that the pre approvals still go through the Chase system even if you do it over Amazon system. Its still the same card offered by Chase.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2009)

I have a Chase credit card (unaffiliated). I am able to redeem my accrued rewards points several ways. The Amazon choices I have are $25 gift cert. for 3000 points or $50 gift cert. for 5000 points. I have decided to wait for the $50 one. 

I have been able to get bonus points by shopping at Target online (9pts for each $). I think that promotion ends 1/31 though. They also have several other options for bonuses, either free shipping or multiple points for each $ spent. To take advantage, I just have to go through the Chase offer site (kind of like getting to Amazon through Kindleboards).


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

What's the link for "the chase offer" site? When I go to my account, it has all the account details but no offers.

L


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2009)

I am at work right now and don't have my password memorized for Chase. I get to it from my account start page. I will look when I get home and post better info.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

LuckyRainbow said:


> I am at work right now and don't have my password memorized for Chase. I get to it from my account start page. I will look when I get home and post better info.


Thanks, LR!


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2009)

Here is the site for the Chase bonus reward points: www.chase.com/rewardsplus. Looks like the Target bonus is now 6 points for each $. I am not sure this is offered on all Chase cards or not. I think I had to sign up for it. But, if you do a lot of online shopping at some of these places, it sure makes it worth it.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Nice, Amazon.  Thanks.


----------



## Panjo (Dec 21, 2008)

Back to the Kindle Gift Card... I don't understand why it's better or different than a regular Amazon gift card.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Panjo said:


> Back to the Kindle Gift Card... I don't understand why it's better or different than a regular Amazon gift card.


It's no better. It's the same. It just says Kindle on it. It applies to your account just like a regular gift card does. It even says you can use it to buy Kindle books or other items for Amazon. I checked.


----------



## Panjo (Dec 21, 2008)

OK, thanks!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I just sent one to my daughter for her birthday. She loved that it said Kindle on it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2009)

bump 
To make sure Leslie saw the link.


----------

